# Stop asking pax preffered route!!



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Be in charge of the situation. Asking this makes u seem weak and pax will feel that you are inexperienced. I have never asked pax this in 1k+ rides. You think asking them will boost your ratings but it wont.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i agree i dont ask , i only follow along if they tell me a different route to take.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't ask as a rule of thumb. However, if the Lyft/Uber suggested route is questionable, and I don't agree, I'll quickly explain to them the two route options and why I think the other is my preference. 

Yesterday a girl was giving me standard directions to a location, however, it was in the middle of rush hour and we would have sat in an extra 10-15 minutes of traffic with her route. I said, "If you trust me, xxx route will be more efficient and we can avoid sitting in traffic." She was a-ok with it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

bhaa if i get a smart alec taking a longer route then i roll with it. 80 percent of their "short cuts" take longer and i make more.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Asking a pax for their preferred route is like asking your wife to determine how to spend your income.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I ask occasionally when there's a couple different routes, or if the shortest route miles wise is 10+ of surface streets. I'll ask if the freeway is ok so that way they can't complain about how I milked the miles


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I"ll do it on occasion, if there are a couple of ways to go that are close in distance. As long as they know that you know where you're going and not trying to long-haul, you should be okay.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I will ask if my preferred route is longer distance but faster.
Also, whenever a toll road is involved so that they will be aware of the extra. I have to email Uber to have them manually added each time.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I will ask if my preferred route is longer distance but faster.
> Also, whenever a toll road is involved so that they will be aware of the extra. I have to email Uber to have them manually added each time.


One of the best comments on here. I have to admit I was a bit put off by the way the OP worded the title, but I'm glad I took the time to read other comments like yours.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I have seena lot of posts recently where people think asking pax preffered route will help their ratings. It won't help thats all im saying.


----------



## DetroitMichael (May 30, 2015)

I still keep my GPS app on. I use Waze. If the pax wants their own route, it typically ends up costing them more, but I still keep Waze on. I've been ride-sharing for some time; I also use recording, and the notice is posted in my car per MI law. The "ideal" route is recorded in the background. I started recording for puke damage and uncontrolled pax. It has proven to my advantage for pax preferred routes. Even though the pax had to type in the surge differential on the app, I mention it again when they get in and have a recording of the pax acknowledging the surge from the start of the ride. Honestly, it does little to help my ratings, but at least I can sleep at night with proof available.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> bhaa if i get a smart alec taking a longer route then i roll with it. 80 percent of their "short cuts" take longer and i make more.


I agree. Some of these pax (who don't know the area) make the mistake of thinking that all cab drivers will automatically suggest a route that's the longest way possible. What usually happens? They end up paying more because of what you mentioned, thinking their route must be better. I have no problem feeding their ego, if it puts more money in my pocket.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't ask and I also do Stop, Drop and Roll...


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I've asked over 3,000 times. Who knows how to get to their home better than the person living there. On average it's a good question 1/2 the time. You have no need to worry nor try to improve something you have no control over. Work hard and do the right thing. Nobody has been deactivated for donating their car and working for peanuts. NOBODY


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> I have seena lot of posts recently where people think asking pax preffered route will help their ratings. It won't help thats all im saying.


It doesn't hurt. Sometimes riders do know the shortcuts. And like others have said,often times it results in a longer trip listening to riders. Works for me.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

what i find is its mostly the females. there can be 3 guys 1 girl or a couple and like clock work the female will hint the route is too long or inefficient. pay attention sometimes its subtle like (oh this is a different view from this way, or i guess you could go this way. even if its a straight shot to highway and off it. smh


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Definitely... Worst case, stuck in traffic and on a long trip, ask Waze for alternatives and offer "would you like more miles and faster, or stay in traffic longer?"


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I almost always decline to take the route a pax suggests. I just tell them I prefer to take the route provided by Uber, even if it is may seem out of the way, because that is the approved route and may save them time or money. In reality, it mostly saves me time and I can get them out of the car faster in hopes of another fare. 5-10 minutes of additional time for one pax translates to a lost ride on a busy Friday night. Listen to several people and now your down multiple rides over the course of the evening. 
WE ARE THE ONES IN CHARGE and riders must remember that. In the last two weeks, I have told one pax to "F*** Off" after I went to the wrong address and he called and told me he was in a park and didn't know the name or location. The second woman got hung up on and her ride cancelled after I called her to tell her I was at the corner, instead of in front of the building (because it was more convenient for me), and she responded in a *****y voice with "I am not walking." She continued to talk but the next thing she heard was me hanging up. I am not taking grief from anyone for a $2.40 ride.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

frndthDuvel said:


> It doesn't hurt. Sometimes riders do know the shortcuts. And like others have said,often times it results in a longer trip listening to riders. Works for me.


When the 92-yo boss of a truck depot tells me which exit is navigable, and which one is a fubar'd tire killer, I LISTEN....

When some stoned out of her mind coed, who explodes in wheezing laughter every time I shift gears (Idfk, do I look like a substance abuse counselor?), belatedly tells me where to turn - on a route that lies within 1 mi of 3 houses I've grown up in, two of my staging spots, my old high school, the lot I learned to drive in, and the park where I first got a taste of baaaaaad blonde girls - this back when said coed was in diapers, I have to suppress my laughter.

And then I complain to support about these people.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I will ask the best way to get to a main street from a maze of suburban side streets. But then I find if a passenger offers directions, 80% of the time they will be worse than Google or Apple maps.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Of course they are, they're freakin PEDESTRIANS, TOO DRUNK TO DRIVE,OR BOTH



Tequila Jake said:


> I will ask the best way to get to a main street from a maze of suburban side streets. But then I find if a passenger offers directions, 80% of the time they will be worse than Google or Apple maps.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I always ask. Many passengers really appreciate it. Some tell me great routes I never would have found otherwise. I also ask when we are a few blocks aways if they have a favorite place they like to get out, and they seem to really appreciate that, too. My ratings have risen slightly or stayed stable. I think it is a mistake to not ask, but do whatever you like.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree but I do it on specific routes.

Do you prefer the expressway or looking at the skyline along Lake Shore Dr.

I've gotten so many compliments and taking Lakeshore Drive North or South over the expressway.

People also enjoy Lower Wacker Drive.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there a way to rig google maps or waze or whatever map to show u the most "direct" route rather than the shortest/fastest?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Skyblue6 said:


> Is there a way to rig google maps or waze or whatever map to show u the most "direct" route rather than the shortest/fastest?


In Waze, you can choose between the fastest route and the shortest route in the settings. In Google Maps, it will typically show at least two choices of routes, with the fastest route being highlighted in blue and with gray alternative routes noted along with information on how much more time that route will add on.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

ARIV005 said:


> I don't ask and I also do Stop, Drop and Roll...


Like that, might use it some day


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Direct as in minimal turns? 

Would sure be nice


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Be in charge of the situation. Asking this makes u seem weak and pax will feel that you are inexperienced. I have never asked pax this in 1k+ rides. You think asking them will boost your ratings but it wont.


Shocker...I disagree with you yet again.

First thing I do when the rider enters my vehicle is greet him/her and confirm address. Then I ask if they have a preferred route or should I just follow GPS.

Most pax thank me for asking and they usually just tell me to follow GPS. I think it eliminates any potential issues or complaints. They can't say I'm trying to take a longer route to increase the fare. I think it makes female riders feel more at ease too.

Once that short conversation is complete, I can drive in silence without seeming aloof.

Why does it matter which route you take anyway? If their preferred route is longer we make more money. Isn't that the point?

If not asking the paying customer their preferred route gives you a sense of control, then you might have a deep void in your life.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

UberHammer said:


> Asking a pax for their preferred route is like asking your wife to determine how to spend your income.


Exactly! Except that there's zero chance that they will choose a more efficient route, and the longer the route (in either time or distance or both) the more we get paid. But other than that, exactly!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Shocker...I disagree with you yet again.
> 
> First thing I do when the rider enters my vehicle is greet him/her and confirm address. Then I ask if they have a preferred route or should I just follow GPS.
> 
> ...


I like really good answers that also contain passive aggresive insults. They make my heart smile.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They can also say that you went commando with only a raincoat on, did lines at intersections, made smalltalk with your wang in an extremely reverential tone, and yelled at pax to have some respect when they tried to speak up.

NOBODY is forcing them to be truthful



Reversoul said:


> Shocker...I disagree with you yet again.
> 
> First thing I do when the rider enters my vehicle is greet him/her and confirm address. Then I ask if they have a preferred route or should I just follow GPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I like really good answers that also contain passive aggresive insults. They make my heart smile.


In any case, out of 1000+ rides I've had maybe 3 or 4 jackasses try to micromanage the route to destination.

2 of which eventually got ejected because they got belligerent when I refused step by step backseat directions.

Another rider lasted about 15 seconds because he wouldn't enter a destination. I left him standing by the curb. He was such a moron that I considered circling back around the parking lot just so my car could splash him with a street puddle.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

TBone said:


> I almost always decline to take the route a pax suggests. I just tell them I prefer to take the route provided by Uber, even if it is may seem out of the way, because that is the approved route and may save them time or money. In reality, it mostly saves me time and I can get them out of the car faster in hopes of another fare. 5-10 minutes of additional time for one pax translates to a lost ride on a busy Friday night. Listen to several people and now your down multiple rides over the course of the evening.
> WE ARE THE ONES IN CHARGE and riders must remember that. In the last two weeks, I have told one pax to "F*** Off" after I went to the wrong address and he called and told me he was in a park and didn't know the name or location. The second woman got hung up on and her ride cancelled after I called her to tell her I was at the corner, instead of in front of the building (because it was more convenient for me), and she responded in a *****y voice with "I am not walking." She continued to talk but the next thing she heard was me hanging up. I am not taking grief from anyone for a $2.40 ride.


Good move Tbone!! How do you cancel a ride before yo pick up the pax? I've asked this question several times and yet to get an answer. Even to Lyft and Uber. Do we just start and drop off right after each other? Thx in advance


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Adieu said:


> They can also say that you went commando with only a raincoat on, did lines at intersections, made smalltalk with your wang in an extremely reverential tone, and yelled at pax to have some respect when they tried to speak up.
> 
> NOBODY is forcing them to be truthful


You're talking highly unlikely hypotheticals that really don't justify a response, but fine I'll bite.

If that unlikely scenario were to occur. I would show the law enforcement the feed of my vehicle dash cam. I save all of my recorded video on SD cards.

So there's that...


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Depending in what the destination is, I pick up the PAX and then pull over to a safe location. I then scroll through the directions real fast in the GPS to make sure it makes sense to me. If it is questionable, I will advise the PAX that this is the suggested route. If they want me to alter course, I do so. Or if I know a better route, I advise then before taking it.

It is really not that difficult. Make sure everybody is aware and than carry on..


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If you're uncomfortable for any reason you can pull over anywhere there is enough room for the pax to exit your vehicle safely. 
I once had pax switch another while he seemed to be on an important phone call and didn't realize until I was on the on ramp. If you complete the trip you earn nothing. Pulling over on the freeway and asking politely for pax to exit is the smart thing to do.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Be in charge of the situation. Asking this makes u seem weak and pax will feel that you are inexperienced. I have never asked pax this in 1k+ rides. You think asking them will boost your ratings but it wont.


Yes bro , I used to do but you lose money, gps choose the fastest route but more miles ,I never ask preferred route


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

UberXking said:


> If you're uncomfortable for any reason you can pull over anywhere there is enough room for the pax to exit your vehicle safely.
> I once had pax switch another while he seemed to be on an important phone call and didn't realize until I was on the on ramp. If you complete the trip you earn nothing. Pulling over on the freeway and asking politely for pax to exit is the smart thing to do.


If you kick someone, it's not smart asking a pax ,please can you get off. U car, either you ask him or her get out the car ,or nicely trips l trickle, oh pfff my car broke sorry.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> I will ask if my preferred route is longer distance but faster.
> Also, whenever a toll road is involved so that they will be aware of the extra. I have to email Uber to have them manually added each time.


Have never taken a pax over a toll bridge in paying direction, but have emailed to get my return toll covered by both left and uber


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I have had way too many challenges on fares, so I always give the option, pretty much no one asks for a different route and when they try to contest it I can honestly say I gave them the option.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't ask PAX if they have a preferred route. 

At the beginning of the trip I say "I'm going to follow the GPS, is that okay with you?". I've literally never had anybody say no.

If I'm approaching their drop off location and it is in an unfamiliar community, I'll accept directions. PAX usually know the best routes in their own neighborhood.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not in some psychological power struggle with my pax. I could care less of they think I'm "weak". My ratings are fine, weak or not.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Last night I picked up a pax and was taking him the basketball game. I work across the street from the arena for my day job and explained to him that if I circle around on the freeway we can avoid most of the traffic downtown caused by the game. Once I told him this he looked at me and said I trust your judgment. Got him there and he complimented the route that while slightly longer allowed for less time in traffic and said he would make sure other drivers took that route.


----------

